
This WebGL Shader somehow brokes android/iOS chrome and safari both - eodnjs2998
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/ltSfzz
======
eodnjs2998
Hope somebody figuring out why this thing happens.

EDIT: Even more serious thing is, the link below will make your entire iOS
device FREAZE, so you will need to reboot.

BE CAUTIOUS:
[https://www.shadertoy.com/results?query=&sort=newest&from=96...](https://www.shadertoy.com/results?query=&sort=newest&from=96&num=12)
(This page is sorted by "newest order", so may not be work in future.)

------
cylinder714
Worked fine on my copy of Chrome 63.0... running on a Nexus 6 with Android
7.0.0, and I could scroll horizontally to view the editor.

When I visited the page with Firefox Beta 58.0b12 it ran, but I couldn't view
the editor.

------
navjack27
Nothing wrong in brave on my Pixel running Android 8.1.0

